# One for the pot...



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

It was -5°C (23°F) today, which is mild here in Nova Scotia for this time of year, so I went hunting with my SS instead of my air rifle. The bands were still pretty slow, but I managed to get this beautiful dove, which was perched high on a power line...with a well placed head-shot @ approximately 15 meters!









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot! Bet those bands were a bit slllooooowww.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting bud!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shot! Bet those bands were a bit slllooooowww.


Yeah...But, they did the job, surprisingly well...And they didn't break like they do on really cold days. When the temperature drops below -15°C they break really easily. Usually on the release..

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shot! Bet those bands were a bit slllooooowww.


Thanks guys


rockslinger said:


> Nice shooting bud!


Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Great shot mikmaq !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

theTurk said:


> Great shot mikmaq !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Great test and killer shot!  lb


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Larry Bourgeois said:


> Great test and killer shot!  lb


Thank-you, Sir!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice  !


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

MedSlinger said:


> Nice  !


Thx!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice shooting ! Damn thats cold! Keep warm pal!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Nice shooting ! **** thats cold! Keep warm pal!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Thanks man...Spring appears to be on it's way...It is above freezing today...And tomorrow is as well...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> It was -5°C (23°F) today, which is mild here in Nova Scotia for this time of year, so I went hunting with my SS instead of my air rifle. The bands were still pretty slow, but I managed to get this beautiful dove, which was perched high on a power line...with a well placed head-shot @ approximately 15 meters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am really impressed. That snow is so WHITE!!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> It was -5°C (23°F) today, which is mild here in Nova Scotia for this time of year, so I went hunting with my SS instead of my air rifle. The bands were still pretty slow, but I managed to get this beautiful dove, which was perched high on a power line...with a well placed head-shot @ approximately 15 meters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bird lost his birdbrain. No big loss.

But when a Camel loses it's toe, we have an ISSUE!!! Well, we don't want to miss those camel toes, do we?

Great shooting, buddy!!

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> It was -5°C (23°F) today, which is mild here in Nova Scotia for this time of year, so I went hunting with my SS instead of my air rifle. The bands were still pretty slow, but I managed to get this beautiful dove, which was perched high on a power line...with a well placed head-shot @ approximately 15 meters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A 40" draw length would imply that you shoot Butterfly/Albertross style. Is your pouch held such as Torsten holds his pouch (no pun intended, but, heck, you've your own dirty little mind), or do you hold it differently? I don't mean to get personal, just asking a slingshooting-related very innocent question, for the edumummification of the masses, of course...

THWACK!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > It was -5°C (23°F) today, which is mild here in Nova Scotia for this time of year, so I went hunting with my SS instead of my air rifle. The bands were still pretty slow, but I managed to get this beautiful dove, which was perched high on a power line...with a well placed head-shot @ approximately 15 meters!
> ...


I've never thought of changing my hold...Cause normally I only draw to my shoulder which is 38"...I may try his hold...Maybe I can open up further with more comfortability...Thanks man!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


From the evidence the jury has seen, there probably would be no more benefit to changing your hold, as you apparently really have a great hold of things as it is. Try it, perhaps, knowing that you can always go back to "ol' reliable".

IOW, you probably don't want to mess with success.

THWACK!


----------

